# special gift on Valentine's Day



## Janet S (Dec 29, 2014)

on Valentine's Day, I would like to give a special gift for my father. I've been looking on amazon, but I was confused because there are too many choices, give me sugestion, please!
thanks


----------



## David147 (Mar 6, 2015)

something which can reflect the memories over a long time like a sweet teddy and a photo frame with a photograph of yourself and your valentine and do not forget to cook something special for her even if you are the worst cook.


----------

